# obx trip month ago



## bluffman2 (Nov 22, 2007)

ok some of you guys have been asking me for more pics of the obx trip so here they are...(outer banks NC)


----------



## nextstep (Jun 27, 2008)

sweet pics. thats a trip yall will betalkin about for a looonnnggg time. looks like everybody had a blast.


----------



## ccustom43 (Jun 29, 2008)

Where you fishing out of Oregon Inlet ? Is that large tuna a Big Eye ?


----------



## bluffman2 (Nov 22, 2007)

yes..we were out of broad creek marina....yes its a big eye..115#


----------



## ccustom43 (Jun 29, 2008)

Congrats on the Big Eye , those are hard to come by! I think Oregon Inlet might be the best place in the world for offshore fishing. I used to work out of broad creek on doghouse- small world


----------



## David Ridenour (Sep 28, 2007)

Thanks for posting! Great pictures and some nice boats. How far out for the dolphin and tuna?


----------



## bluffman2 (Nov 22, 2007)

normally about a 30 mile run...depending on where the temp breaks are......


----------

